# Magbaz Travels



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We have just heard from Margaret & Barry Williamson that their website: 
www.magbaztravels.com, is likely to be unavailable for some time. The hosting company, based in Texas, has suddenly, unexpectedly and without warning, closed for business.
They hope to have the site up and running again before Easter.

Regards

Don


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Thank you for that information Don.I often used to sit and read their adventures.

I will keep an eye open for it's return.

A sad, but more permanent departure is that of Richard Binns. www.richard-binns.co.uk. He died recently of prostate cancer.

Many of us elderly who have spent years wandering will have discovered his quirky,little travel books.They were a great aid to my discovery of France.

You are able to download pages from his web site.Including a little trip around the back of Calais if you are forced to wait with a dog or like me you just enjoy the area.

N


----------



## 96297 (Sep 15, 2005)

*mag baz*

Thanks for the information, was wondering why I couldnt get their site. They have just put up our trip to Morocco last February and was trying to tell someone where they could read it....theyll just have to wait! :?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

http://www.magbaztravels.com has now been brought back to life.

The website is for long-term and long-distance travellers and so far it has contributions from 24 sets of travellers.

Don


----------

